# Stockholm Truck Attack Kills 4; Terrorism Is Suspected



## Kraut783 (Apr 7, 2017)

RIP to the victims  

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/07/world/europe/stockholm-attack.html?_r=0


----------

